# Looking for Woodsmith Magazine index



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on the forums has an index for the Woodsmith magazines (hopefully in a pdf format). I have quite a few issues, but no index, which would make finding info and projects a lot easier.

thanks
BB


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I think if you call them, they will send it to you in pdf format.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with Rob call them or send them a e-mail.

Lilty


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Its too bad that Woodsmith didn't have either an online index or a downloadable pdf of it (or both). Wood Magazine has this (online index) and it works great to locate articles quickly. More magazines should follow this lead...


----------



## garberfc (Jan 23, 2011)

*WoodSmith Magazine Index*

You can find the 2010 index here: http://index.woodsmith.com/files/ws-index-2010.pdf


----------



## RLawson (Jun 26, 2012)

*WoodSmith Index*

WoodSmith has an on line index, but I can never remember how to access the dumb thing. Do any of you know?

RLawson from Princeton, MN


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Perhaps they just started doing this, but they now have a DVD: http://www.woodsmith.com/back-issue-library.php


----------



## Klub (Dec 27, 2012)

*Latest Woodsmith Magazine Index*

I did find a link on this forum for "2010" took a shot at changing it and found the latest link for 2011 (issues #1 to #198) at http://index.woodsmith.com/files/ws-index-2011.pdf.
I assume the "2011" can be changed soon to "2012" to get issues to #203 since at the time of this post it's 12/27/2012.


----------

